# PET FOOD RECALL



## old sarge (Jun 22, 2019)

I know lots of folks have pets so am posting this link about pet food recall.  While the title identifies Ol Roy, there are a great many other brands listed.  The original article is dated from FEB 2018. Posting just to let folks know that pet food is not immune from hazards:

http://www.poisonedpets.com/ol-roy-...mination-pentobarbital-found-canned-dog-food/


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks for posting the link.  I never heard anything about this before.  Luckily, the only thing on the list that could affect my old hound is Milk-Bone.  No ill effects here though.
Gary


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks Sarge....  I've subscribed to her web page...


----------

